# Galveston Bay Trout



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

friends son stuck this girl today. that's about all i know about it. Houston fishing show today----goin after her sister tomorrow!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

That is a beauty doesn't even look like a speckled trout. Looks like a monster lol


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

smooth move said:


> friends son stuck this girl today. that's about all i know about it. Houston fishing show today----goin after her sister tomorrow!


That's a Stud. 

Please follow up and get all the background. Weight, dimensions, bait, circumstances, etc. Would be very interested.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a Gator for sure


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like some good look'in gals com'in out of that west bay. You guys got some fatties this time of year! Nice pic!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Roger, small world finding you here. Yea she was caught in trinity right? Don told me it was 31" little over 10#. Nice trout being caught in trinity last couple weeks. We are going out and hitting west bay next weekend. Looks like the weather is gonna stabilize now.


----------

